# S.S Stewart / Harmony?



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here can help me find out what year this guitar was made.
Scott







[/IMG]


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is another picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice old piece you got there.
This site should help you out.
http://harmony.demont.net/brands.php?id_brand=33


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

According to my vintage guitar book, it says that it was made by Harmony in the 1930's


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Should I be doing anything to keep the wood from deteriorating? It seems really dry and some of the binding looks like it wants to come off.
BV


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe it is 40's-50's (or a 31)

I know they were a banjo company, and the earliest ones 29-31 were SS Stewarts, then during the 30's the were just Stewarts untill they were bought by Harmony in 1940 and went back to SS Stewart......thats about all I know 

from what I've been told, they are hard to pin point when each was made and by who.

most Harmony made guitar have pretty destinct stamps in the body though, so maybe take a peek around inside the f-holes

I got a 30's Stewart (probably made by regal)


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

garretrevels said:


> I believe it is 40's-50's
> 
> I know they were a banjo company, and the earliest ones 29-31 were SS Stewarts, then during the 30's the were just Stewarts untill they were bought by Harmony in 1940 and went back to SS Stewart......thats about all I know
> 
> I got a 30's Stewart (probably made by regal)


Very nice guitar you have! The guitar was my dad's and from what I can remember he told me that his brother owed him money in the late 40's early 50's so he took his guitar cause he knew he would never get paid.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy crap!

I have that exact same guitar...
Amazing!

I do know they were a very inexpensive guitar.
I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Here she is...
I also have the pickguard and bridge but have not strung her up in over 20 yrs.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

well what are you waiting for, get her back in action!!

I love these old guitars


----------



## fish01 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was just given one yesterday exactly the same also! Mine has the black plastic pickguard. It has a few cracks in the neck/fretboard that has rendered it unplayable. I'm fairly new to guitar and dont know if its worth fixing. I really want to play it though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing that so many of these are "surfacing"

...cool thread and VERY cool guitars.

The new Godin looks very similar to these (IMHO)


Dave


----------

